# Passat caliper



## jmbvw (May 16, 2008)

About a year ago I changed the pads and rotor on my 02 Passat. I couldn't get the calipers to compress (didn't know about the "special tool") so I called one of the local yocal shops and asked if there were any tricks to compressing calipers on VW passats. They said no, they've never had a problem. Just bleed the brake fluid and they should compress. So, I took the calipers off, opened the bleeder valve all the way, and hit it with a hammer... Compressed like a champ. The brakes were fine after that, but for a while they "dragged" and the brakes would get hot. After the first month they were fine and there were no noticeable problems. Now, after about 15,000 miles (and a little under a year) the shoes are almost worn down on the back.
If I get the special tool to compress the calipers and change the shoes will the calipers be ok, or did I mess them up completely w/ the hammer? Should I just pony up the cash and buy new calipers??
Thanks!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Passat caliper (jmbvw)*

I assume you're talking about the rear calipers, since the fronts can be compressed with a C clamp like you can with most cars. The VW rear calipers have E brake adjusters in there and if you don't screw the piston clockwise to reset that while you're compressing the rear piston in..you screw up the adjuster and ruin the caliper. Autozone here loans out the proper caliper compressor tool set that does the rotating/compressing needed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Passat caliper (spitpilot)*

you have to use a hammer


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Passat caliper (wolfy19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfy19* »_you have to use a hammer

I sure as heck never have used a hammer to retract brake caliper pistions!!! Fronts just good ol C clamp squeeze and rears the turn n squeeze caliper retractor tool is all I've ever used..except one time when I first did my Passat rears to get rid of factory pad dust. The pads were pretty new so not much retraction was required and I just laid the caliper on a big block of wood, took a pair of needle nosed pliers and put the tips into the caliper piston slots...bore down and turned and the pistons retracted with just my weight on em while turning clockwise!


----------

